# Need advice on discipline!!



## tripp

My v is now 9 weeks and I now understand what people on this board mean by "terrorist". I thought We were making strides with the potty training, but it seems to be getting worse!!! I take her out repeatedly, at least every hour. Or right after she eats, drinks or goes spastic. I watch her pea outside and praise her, but she still is going in the house ALOT!! I'm not real sure how to discipline this besides snatch her up and give her a stern no maam and take her outside. Is a little swat on the butt too much? Or a real stern voice so she knows I'm pissed? 
We've been at a week and I think it should be better not worse, am I over reacting or being naive?

Another question is with the crate training. I've done my best, she does pretty well when it's bed time, but the crying In the middle of the night is hard to ignore. I currently have her in a small crate to keep her more comfortable. So I've actually put the crate on my bed so she can see me, but she still wines. She slept in my bed last night from about 3-6 am just because I had to get some sleep!! I know that was bad but I couldn't take it. She really freaks out when she is in there in the morning while I've been at work. I've only gone in twice this week and only from 8:30-12. Her screaming wakes my roommate up and hes not really liking it to much! Ive read it just takes time but is there anything I can do or am I doing wrong ?


----------



## sarahaf

We gave in the first night, and Rosie has been a human bed sleeper since the beginning, I'm afraid. But if you really plan to use the crate at night, giving in is probably a mistake--other than by taking the dog out for a quick pee (if needed) or giving a little bit of reassurance to the dog while in the crate.

As far as general training issues (including crate training, housetraining, and separation anxiety), we got started with these tip sheets from our local SPCA. We literally printed them all out to refer to as we were beginning to train her. http://www.mspca.org/programs/pet-owner-resources/dog-care/

I am not in favor of any kind of physical confrontation with dogs at any age or stage. Even if not painful, punishment can be scary or stressful for the dog; unless timed just right, they may not know what it is that you want them NOT to do; they may fail to learn what you want them to do instead; and there are other methods that work just as well or better and avoid punishment altogether.


----------



## Jasper

Try using a code word each time she goes to the toilet, she will begin to associate this word with toileting and should then toilet on demand. For instance, right from the start I would take Jasper out and say "hurry" to her, I repeated this whilst she was going to the toilet and then gave her lots of praise afterwards. She soon started to go to the toilet on demand just be using the cue word. I found it worked really really well and also helps them to distinguish between inside and outside, since it is never used inside.

Regarding the whinning at night time .... Jasper cried for half an hour the first night. I ignored her and probably cried for longer myself , it was so hard, but I knew if I went to see her I was simply reinforcing her crying by giving her my presence. The next night it was 20 minutes, the night after 10 minutes and then she settled. I used a hot water bottle and put a blanket OVER her, this helped settle her and cosy her in. 

Good luck, best dogs in the world!!


----------



## Kobi

With the pottying, follow the advice above and make sure you're treating when she goes outside. If you don't see any improvement, you may want to have her checked for a UTI. I don't have experience with those, but they do happen in puppies and lead to more accidents.

With the crate, you just have to ignore it. A Vizsla may not have been the best choice if you are away while your roommate is sleeping. Buy your roommate some ear plugs. Whatever you do don't let her out of the crate when you're not there, you will regret it (and it really won't make her much happier either)


----------



## kellygh

If you give in to the whining at night, you will reinforce the behavior. It is very hard, I know! I have 3 kids that all required a painful transition into their own rooms, because I was so desperate for sleep, that I allowed them in the bed. The difference is that with a V, once in your bed, you can expect they will always want to be in the bed; in addition, if you do not allow her on your furniture in other rooms (including your roomates), it will be expecting a lot from her to know the difference. Unfairly so at a young age. Ear plugs are a good suggestion, and I hope your roomate does not yell at her to be quiet. It will make it worse.

IMO, I would avoid swats on the butt. A firm no is fine & taking her out to the same potty spot will do. I would also rule out a UTI. If your puppy is going a lot in between potty breaks (so long as you are taking her out frequently) & seems to go without warning like she is surprised too, then rule out health issues. Puppies need very frequent potty breaks, but it is important to make sure she is healthy with so little improvement. UTIs are common in female pups. Our Pumpkin had one @ 8.5 wks, and it was a full month before we got rid of it. That was partly due to her very young age, and the vet did not want to prescribe a strong antibiotic until she was 10+ wks. I would still give her a firm "no," if she had an accident, but they were infrequent once on the meds, because I was taking her out every 15m. It was a lot of potty trips, but I wanted to set her up for success. Once the UTI was resolved, we had zero issues potty training. Another sign of a UTI is frequent squatting when you take her out. Squat & pee with another squat & pee and then another. Frequent licking of the vulva can also signal an infection.


----------



## kellygh

Just wanted to add something. If you decide a UTI needs to be explored, catching your own urine sample can potentially save you $$. First pee of the day is best but any may do. Ask. If you can't take it to the vet w/in 1 hr, put it in the fridge until you can. This avoids leaving your pup until the vet catches a sample or chooses the more traumatic & expensive option of a catheter. You may can get them to run analysis w/out seeing the pup until y'all determine if meds are warranted.


----------



## Crazy Kian

tripp, 
after the dog goes pee in the house are you using a proper cleaner afterwards that removes the scent of urine? If not maybe you can try doing that too.
your pup might think it's okay to go pee indoors because it smells the urine still.
when the pup goes pee outside praise her lot's of it. you will look a little strange to your neighbours but who cares. reinforce that you like it when she pees outside.
when she pees inside a stern NO and pick her up and take her out again.

crate training, if you want her to be sleeping on your bed then take her out, but be prepared she may pee in your bed.
cover the crate at night and maybe put on some music if you can. also place an old shirt of yours that you've worn all day, let her have it in her crate.
Whatever you do make sure you don't give in to her whines at night, she will take advantage of that and always get what she wants. it's tough but she will get the hang of it. if anything try sleeping on the floor beside her crate while it's still covered and put one or two fingers in her crate. it let's her know you are very close by.

good luck.

p.s. as for your roommate, buy him a box of these








and maybe a nice bottle of wine or a case of beer as a "sorry and thank you"


----------

